# **RESOLVED** Bunderground RR coming through



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

BlueEyes has found a poor 5yo bun that was dropped off at the petstore, and WhiteLop is willing to take him in. We need fellow bunlovers to help get the bun from AZ to SC. Please help guys!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

Details of how this came about can be found at:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=75665&forum_id=7

CosmosMomma has jumped right in to get things going. :biggrin2:


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes she has! 
I do need the help getting that poor bun to me though!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 21, 2012)

If I was in the same country I'd help! I'll just bump the topic instead though.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Guys :blushan: It's cause I can't have another bun right now since I have one and a cat, and I feel like this lil dude needs a nice place to relax and be spoiled. :hug1


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

(Nashville to Knoxville is covered) The following is from CosmosMomma on other post: 

"Yay  So we have the last leg done, Patti's friend transporting to Morgan!

"Okay so here are the checkpoints/possible legs. Basically the major cities that show up on the map route. 

Phoenix AZ
Flagstaff AZ
Gallup NM
Albuquerque NM
Tucumcari NM
Amarillo TX
Elk City OK
Oklahoma City OK
Sallisaw OK
Clarksville AR
Little Rock AR
Forrest City AR
Memphis TN
Nashville TN
Knoxville TN"


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2012)

Let me check with my Arkansas friend. She is about 50 miles from Little Rock.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2012)

ray:


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 21, 2012)

This is so exciting!! I hope there are members who can step up and help. I would, but northern VA isn't exactly on the route


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

I can't help with transport either Meredith, that's why I'm pm'ing people in the area that have been on in the past week


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 23, 2012)

:bump


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 23, 2012)

We are too far south to be of any help, other than moral support. GOOD LUCK BUNDERGROUND!!!!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm emailing someone from the HRS NM to see if anyone near albuquerque would be willing to cover a leg  Would anybody else be willing to contact HRS in other areas? We were talking about shipping Scruffles via Delta but that'd be expensive and Morgan isn't sure she can afford it.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

Margo from The HRS NM said she's sure someone would be willing to cover the Gallup to Albuquerque and the Albuquerque to Tucumcari legs, if the other legs can be filled, and I contacted Jennifer @ Bunderground RR and she's going to get back to me.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 24, 2012)

I will post it on my FB page since I have lots of bunny friends. Unfortunately I am not in the path or I would help myself. ray:


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Brandy.  I know you helped with the Great Bunny Transport earlier this year!


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 24, 2012)

I posted it to several rabbit rescue groups on facebook. Hopefully someone will hop up and help.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the help ladies


----------



## whitelop (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry I've been MIA for a few days, my son broke our laptop for a period of time. Now the computer is okay and I'm not working with just my phone. 

How are we doing on legs for the trip? 

Phoenix AZ
Flagstaff AZ
Gallup NM-Albuquerque - possibly covered.
Albuquerque NM-Tucumcari - possibly covered. 
Tucumcari NM
Amarillo TX
Elk City OK
Oklahoma City OK
Sallisaw OK
Clarksville AR
Little Rock AR
Forrest City AR
Memphis TN
Nashville TN-Knoxviille, Patti's friend.
Knoxville TN - pick up point. I'm picking him up in Knoxville. 

Okay, thats a lot left to fill. I need to figure out what to do with the shipping thing. But I think that's what's going on with the legs of the railroad, if anyone wants to add or correct it, go for it. Thanks!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

I contacted someone from "The Bunderground Railroad" and she's getting back to me, and a few other people are posting on facebook for help.

Also, bad kid! We have a rule when I'm babysitting: No toddler fingers on my laptop!


----------



## stacyc (Sep 26, 2012)

I can get the bunny from Phoenix to Flagstaff


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

Stacy, check this thread: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=75754&forum_id=7


----------



## stacyc (Sep 26, 2012)

I can do Phx to flagstaff


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, you said that. I pointed you to the other thread because we're going to try and get Scruffles transported through Delta, so certain users are willing to donate a little bit.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 27, 2012)

*stacyc wrote: *


> I can do Phx to flagstaff


:biggrin2:Thanks so much for your generous offer! We are still several legs short and are considering some other options as well at the same time. 

I know the full trip is a long way to go and gas prices are high. It's so encouraging to see the generosity of those like you who offer to help out. :biggrin2:


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

How to donate: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=75815&forum_id=7


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 28, 2012)

i wish i could help and i gladly would if i wasnt well.... the opposite direction! </3 i hope this works out!!!!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

Unfortunatly the railroad didn't work. The link that I posted in the comment before yours was to donate to help me ship Scruffles to me. 
I put the donation link on this thread because I know some people look to see how the progress is. 
So if you look at the donation thread, any donation is greatly accepted, no matter the amount. 
Thanks for being supportive!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 28, 2012)

Scruffles was adopted out locally. There is no longer a need for Bunderground volunteers or shipment donations. Thanks all for your support.


----------



## stacyc (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry didn't reply multiple times on purpose. My phone wasn't showing the reply


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 30, 2012)

Glad to hear Scruffles is in a forever home.


----------

